# Forgotten Realms Campaign NEW (UPDATED 7/17/06)



## Ranger5 (May 31, 2006)

Well after a long hiatus from DMing I am back and with a new campaign set in my favorite world: the Realms.

For those (perhaps two I think) that remember my last campaign, it was set in the city of Westgate. I ended it early for two reasons. One - it was beginning to look a lot like a railroad campaign due to me writing almost every adventure. And as much fun as I have doing that, I know my own limitations as most of my self-written adventures end up being more like short stories. Fun for me, not so much fun for the players. And two - the birth of my second child.

(Here is the link to my Westgate Campagin - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=125692)

But now it is 10 months later and things have settled down at the ol'Ranger5 household and we have just finished a 10 month long campaign one of the other guys was running.

So now I am back!

As for the details of the campaign, I started with Red Hand of Doom and set it in the north between Damara and Narfell, changing the local terrain a lilttle to accomodate the landscape of the adventure. I am also going to be using adventures from Goodman Games' "Dungeon Crawl Classics" once Red Hand is done. Basically I am going to string published material together and change just what I need to for the sake of the campaign.

So to begin there are 5 player characters that I started at 5th level. They are:

Grull - male half-orc paragon 3/orc paragon 2
Charrok - male human warmage 5
Tala - female human ranger 5
Barros - male human cleric of Tempus 5
Aslan - male human ice druid 5

And here is the campaign background I handed out to the players:

The campaign will start in Kythorn 1, 1373 DR, the Year of Rogue Dragons. The events below chronicle what has gone on before the campaign starts.

Your characters have adventured with each other for the better part of a year now in and around the Damara/Narfell regions. Your characters all first met in the small town of Hillwatch in Elsir Vale. Tala, a native of Elsir Vale, met Cherrok on the road to Hillwatch. Both were passing through and decided to travel together. Barros and Grull have known each other for a few years and were also passing through Hillwatch.

It was in Hillwatch that a call went out to help a small farming druid community of Fairweather to the south. They apparently had been attacked and the mayor of Hillwatch was asking for anyone willing to check out Fairweather. The four of you volunteered and set out for Fairweather. When you got there you found the small farming village decimated. Tala's tracking skill led you to an underground burrow. You descended into the darkness and overcame many of the denizens of the burrows including fiendish dire rats and a gray ooze. Eventually you found the leader of the raiders who attacked Fairweather. It was a fiendish wererat named Blood Whisker. After a harrowing battle with the creature, you were able to defeat him. Surprisingly you found the leader of Fairweather, a female human druid named Thistle, still alive. She told you the reason for the raiders' attacks on Fairweather was to acquire the Eye of Night, a magical gem. Impressed with your character and bravery she said the following:

"This is the Eye of the Night. I fear this is what the raiders, led by that filthy vermin Blood Whisker, sought. I can no longer ensure its safety and must focus my time and energy to rebuilding the commune.

"In the wrong hands, this tool of peace and nature could be corrupted. An ill omen rides the wind, and I fear the raiders that destroyed Fairweather are merely servants of a greater threat beating like a twisted heart in the darkness. Please, take the Eye of the Night and keep it safe."

And with that she gave you the gem.

Through some research you learned of the Eye of Night's magical powers. The Eye of the Night is in fact a gem of brightness. However, instead of a long rough prism, the eye is a wide, circular topaz. (NOTE: At the start of the campaign the Eye has 25 charges left.)

Months passed with the four of you going on various adventures - mainly protecting caravans traveling the lonely roads of the region or protecting small villages from monster raids, usually goblins and such. You would also explore ancient dungeons for treasure of course. But you always kept wondering about the words of Thistle - "An ill omen rides the wind, and I fear the raiders that destroyed Fairweather are merely servants of a greater threat beating like a twisted heart in the darkness."

Then word came of strange behavior coming from the townsfolk of the village of Marthton in Elsir Vale. Also, large numbers of townsfolk have been seen traveling to the Mourning Cave in the hills outside of town. The Mourning Cave is the burial site of a local hero to Marthton - a paladin of Torm named Arden Brightheart. Having been through Marthton during your travels you decided to head there and investigate.

Once there you found the stories about the townsfolk to be true but you also found an even darker prospect. 

Your presence in the quaint town of Marthton was met with a mix of hope and anxiety. The townsfolk seemed earnest if a bit distant. They offered little advice or information, seeming uncertain whether their assistance would put them in jeopardy. It was clear that fear had them tightly clenched in its fist. After staying briefly in Marthton to re-supply, you headed out to explore the crypt and sanctuary of Arden Brightheart. Rumors had hinted to an evil stirring in the paladin’s tomb, suppressing the holy radiance of the sanctuary and making this important pilgrimage destination dangerous.

But every rumor you had heard painted a very different picture. Some rumors told of a veritable army of undead raised from the townsfolk’s own graves, while others hinted that Arden himself haunted the crypt, corrupted by the very lack of faith of the townsfolk. Another rumor described a vile darkness manifested in the crypt, impenetrable to all but the most holy or devout. Still others surmised that the evil sorcerer Dread Watcher, whom Arden battled decades ago, had risen to exact vengeance on the paladin and the town he protected.

Making your way into the crypt proved easy but what lay within proved the opposite. Battling many foul beasts as well as several types of undead you finally reached the force behind the evil that had invaded the tomb of Arden Brightheart. It was indeed Dread Watcher but now he was a foul undead creature still with his sorcereous powers. And as the battle was joined with the foul creature and his minions, he exclaimed the following:

"Woe unto you who dare tamper in my master’s work! Skullshank shall not abide those who would disrupt the construction of his most fearsome invention. But you are too late - even should you recover the lens from the chapel, you shall not prevail. The Oculum shall be completed. And once completed, Skullshank shall rule the land without question!"

Chilling words indeed, and after a fierce battle where Grull nearly lost his life to Dread Watcher's undead minions if not for the timely healing from his friend Barros, you eventually defeated the foul undead. Eventually you were able to cleanse the rest of the tomb of the foul undead and returned the Sword of Conviction, Arden Brightheart's sword, to its proper resting place. All seemed to be right again in Marthton again.

However, the words of Dread Watcher still seemed to haunt you. Who was this Skullshank and what was the Oculum?

Research into these questions did not reveal anything substantial however. Months passed and you all went on several more adventures. During this time another adventurer joined your ranks. Eventually thoughts of Skullshank, the Oculum, and the other mysteries involved receded into the background.

That is until nearly two tenday ago. You and your companions were on the road from Hammerfist Holds in the Wyvernwatch Mountains traveling north to the village of Dauth when you were attacked. The attackers were not ordinary brigands or wandering monsters but a highly organized group of goblin's riding worgs led by a vicious hobgoblin named Dae Shar. Despite being surprised by the attackers, you were able to defeat the goblinoids. On the body of Dae Shar you found a note that chilled your blood.

It read:

_"Dae Shar,
	You are to ambush and kill a group of adventurers on the road from Hammerfist Holds north to Dauth. They will number five. Report to Vraath Keep when they are dead as soon as you can as their deaths will ensure needed support from Skullshank. Do not fail me in this.

	AK"_

After this, as a group, you decided to head to Vraath Keep determined to find out what was going on. That was 5 days ago. As the campaign starts you are on the road nearing Drellin's Ferry.

Next post will have the details of the first session.


----------



## Ranger5 (May 31, 2006)

*Red Hand of Doom - Part 1*

The five companions approaching the village of Drellin's Ferry late in the day on the 1st of Kythorn, 1372 DR. Both excitement and apprehension filled Tala, who happened to be a native of Drellin's Ferry though she had not been back for many years. Her thoughts were filled with memories of her father, Jorr Natheson, a local ranger within the Witchwood north of Drellin's Ferry.

The rest of the companions were aware of Tala's feelings about returning to her former home, but were also concerned with what as going on at Vraath Keep, a supposedly deserted, and some said, haunted ruin. The keep was about a day's journey north of Drellin's Ferry in the Witchwood along the Dawn Way. And Drellin's Ferry would prove to be a good base of operations for their exploration of the keep.

Yet their thoughts of the keep and Tala's of her father were soon interrupted when without warning they were attacked by a vicious band of hobgoblins. These marauders were soon joined by more hobgoblins, including a couple of hell hounds. The hobgoblins also included a cleric and a master swordsman.

After a fierce battle, the companions were victorious in killing all the monsters except for the cleric. That one, they were able to capture.

Questioning the cleric awarded them with the relgious fanaticsim of a zealot. He spoke of the Wyrmlord Koth and how he would defeat them all. They were able to glean that there may be a larger force of hobgoblins calling themselves the Red Hand and in fact all the hobgoblins had a similar badge of a clawed red hand on a field of yellow.

Finally the Grull had had enough and killed the hobgoblin cleric. The companions then continued on their way to Drellin's Ferry.

(To be continued next post...)


----------



## Ranger5 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Red Hand of Doom - Part 1 (continued)*

At the border of Drellin's Ferry, Tala was greeted by an old friend - Sergeant Hersk. He was glad to see Tala and commented on recent news of marauder attacks along the Dawn Way. The companions responded by saying they too had encountered a band of hobgoblins. Hersk found the news grim and suggested they speak to Norro Wiston, the town's Speaker, about it.

Their first stop was the Green Apple Inn. While still settling in, the Speaker, along with the town's captain of the guards, Soranna, approached them.

They spoke of the recent attacks and asked if the companions could travel into the Witchwood and determine the strength of the marauders. They agreed since it fit well into their plans to investigate Vraath Keep.

After resting for the night, they set out first thing in the morning into the Witchwood. Though their first destination was Tala's father, Jorr Natheson. He lived in a cabin just north of the village in the woods.

Once there, father and daughter reunited for the first time in years. Jorr was his usual gruff self but seemed pleased to see his daughter, though old memories could be seen in his eyes and not all of them were good.

When the companions told him of the marauder attack and that Speaker Wiston had asked them to look into it, he suggested investigating Vraath Keep and even Skull Gorge Bridge. The companions agreed. He then asked Tala if they could check on his friend, Warklegnaw, a venerable forest giant who lived north of Vraath Keep. She agreed and the companions set out once again into the Witchwood.

After a fierce battle with a six-headed hydra on the Causeway, the companions finally reached Vraath Keep just as the sun was setting. Needing to rest and recuperate spells, they decided to move a ways back into the woods and make camp.

The next morning, the 3rd of Kythorn, they warily approached the ruins of Vraath Keep.

(To be continued next post...)


----------



## Ranger5 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Red Hand of Doom - Part 1 (continued)*

Vraath Keep.

Even in ruins, the keep was still impressive. The sad history of the keep was lost to the companions as none has the knowledge or lore to recall it. Yet some of it could be pieced together from the remains of the keeps' walls and the damage inflicted upon them.

There were large chunks of the walls smashed in by some kind of large projectile, probably the large boulders that could be seen embedded in the ground in the inner courtyard of the keep. Also huge humanoid skeletons lay about the keep inside and out of the walls.

The companions saw no signs of occupation within the keeps walls but since most of the keep was still somewhat intact any occupants could be out of sight. Tala did find recent tracks of hobgoblins, goblins, and largish quadrapedal crreatures, possibly wolves.

Making their way across the courtyard towards the main building, they came to a door, closed but unlocked. Bursting through the door, they found two slumbering hobgoblins, two more relaxing, and a just waking minotaur. The two awake hobgoblins and the minotaur roared in challenge waking the other two hobgoblins. Battle was joined.

The first few moments of combat seemed to go in the companions favor as they quickly dispatched the minotaur and a hobgoblin. But then the far door of the room opened and out stepped a bugbear.

And instead of howling in rage and brandishing a weapon, this bugbear spoke harsh words in the language of magic and unleashed a bolt of lightning that injured several of the companions caught in its blast.

The battle moved outside of the room into the courtyard and things went from bad to worse. Tala had been struck blind by the sorcerer and Grull had been charmed into protecting the sorcerer. And if that wasn't all, the monsters were joined by three goblins and their worg mounts and a manticore. And if the situation could not get any worse, Barros was also struck blind by the bugbear sorcerer.

Eventually, the companions did win the battle. The killed all the goblins and hobgoblins and drove the manticore away. Finally, the bugbear sorcerer was killed.

Assessing their wounds and healing what they could, they decided to secure the keep and spend the rest of the day searching it and then spend the night there. Their searches proved to be fruitful as they discovered that the bugbear was indeed the Wyrmlord Koth, the hobgoblin cleric had told them about two days ago. They also found a map that detailed the Red Hand's plan for conquest of Elsir Vale as well as copious notes about the other Wyrmlords and the High Wyrmlord Azarr Kul. They surmised this was the "AK" that had sent Dae Shar to kill them for Skullshank. Another interesting note was about the Wrymlord Saarvith being sent to the ruins of Rhest on some secret task. Their search also turned some very powerful magic items including a Staff of Life.

The next day dawned and Barros was able to remove the blindness inflicted on himself and Tala. With the information they found, it seemed as if a large army was massing at Cinder Hill north of Skull Gorge Bridge. If that was the case, then perhaps if they secured the bridge they might be able to delay the Red Hand. But they had to make sure first about the army. And they still needed to look in on Warklegnaw.

So with that, on the 4th of Kythorn, the companions headed north again through the Witchwood.

(To be continuned next post...)


----------



## Ranger5 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Red Hand of Doom - Part 1 (continued)*

The journey north only took a few hours to reach where Jorr had indicated his friend, Warklegnaw the giant, would be. The companions took the trail off the Dawn Way that lead to the giant's lair. Just as they caught site of a large hulking figure sitting in front of a burning pit and turning a large dire boar on a spit over it, they noticed a flash of movement within the trees on either side of the trail. A moment later goblin worg riders burst from the trees heading for the giant, bows drawm. The companions immediately leapt into the fray.

The battle proved fast a furious with the companions taking out most of the goblins and their mounts. Even the venerable giant got in a shot on one of the goblins and flattened it in one blow, proving he still was a giant to contend with depsite his age. The giant then shouted a warning to the companions. Event though they had fought against the goblins, Warklegnaw was naturally suspicious and a bit crotchety.

Tala approached and identified herself as Jorr's daughter. Warklegnaw sensed the truth of her words and immediately welcomed the companions to share his meal. The could see the giant was very old and nearly at the end of his life. During the meal the companions related all that they had seen and learned about the Red Hand and asked if the giant knew anything more. He admitted that he had seen the signs of goblins and hobgoblins in the woods but since they had not bothered him before he had not done anything about it. The companions related to him that they thought there might be an army massing at Cinder Hill and that it might come sweeping down the Dawn Way towards Drellin's Ferry and beyond. If that happened, he might be in danger himself.

Warklegnaw did not seem to mind though. He knew he was dying anyway and did not leave when his tribe was nearly slaughtered a hundred years ago so nor would he leave now. The companions then asked if there was anyway he could help if was going to stay. Warklegnaw's heart just wasn't in for anymore battles though. The companions understood and as a token of respect they decided to give the giant a huge magical gauntlet they found in the treasurary of Vraath Keep. At this, the giant's old eyes shone with a renewd vigor. The gauntlet had been his father's who had died in the attack on Vraath Keep many years ago. He thanked the companions for their generosity and said that perhaps he could go into the mountains and see if any of his tribe would help with horde. The companions thanked him and then left for Skull Gorge Bridge.

They arrived at the bridge near midday and found it to be heavily guarded. They could see at least 9 or 10 hobgoblins, 2 hellhounds, and a small green dragon guarding the bridge. A bit awed by the prospect of the dragon, the companions decided to pull back into the woods to camp and discuss tactics. The next morning, after preparing spells, they moved into position about 60 feet from the bridge hidden in the trees. Before them lay open ground before the bridge crossed the deep gorge.

With surprise, they companions opened with a volley of arrows and spells. Charrok was most effective nearly wiping out the hobgoblins on the other side of the bridge with a single fireball. At that battle was joined. The companions fought fiercely with the remaining hobgoblins, hellhounds, and of course the dragon.

After an intense battle, the companions eventually won out and the bridge was secured. However, there was still the possibility of an army coming down from Cinder Hill heading for Drellin's Ferry. And if that were true, Skull Gorge Bridge would be used to move the army. But if the bridge were taken out, then the army may be stopped or perhaps slowed in their advance. The companions set about looking for a way to bring down the bridge if need be. After about an hour, they found a weak spot that if damaged correctly would bring the old bridge down.

Since it was still the morning of the 5th of Kythorn, the companions decided to check out Cinder Hill since it was but a few miles north of the bridge and to put to rest the rumors of the army.

What awaited them shook them to their core. "An army of hobgoblins and other monsters" was putting it lightly when compared to what lay before them surrounding the small rise that is Cinder Hill. From their vantage point a mere half mile distant from Cinder Hill, thousands of goblinoids, giants, and other monstrous beasts, including a red dragon, were organized about the hill into regiments that formed a horde that could most likely crush any village that lay before it. It was at that moment, the companions knew Drellin's Ferry was doomed, their only hope was retreat. And that would require time. So with heavy hearts, the companions made their way back to the bridge, and using the clerical powers of Barros, tore the bridge asunder causing the ancient dwarven stones to fall into the 150 foot gorge. This would buy the townsfolk of Drellin's Ferry at least 2-3 more days as the horde would have to make its way around Skull Gorge.

They then made all haste back to Drellin's Ferry.

On the 7th of Kythorn they arrived back in the village and immediately informed Speaker Wiston of what they had seen. Shaken by the news, he thanked the companions and called for the village council to convene. After two days of deliberation and two attacks be roving bands that were ahead of the horde, the decision to evacuate was made. The villagers would head east along the Dawn Way, alerting the villages on the way, while heading for Brindol, the nearest walled city with any chance of turning back the onslaught of the horde.

So on the 10th of Kythorn, the village of Drellin's Ferry was evacuated, the rope ferry destroyed. The companions discussed their next steps. The could strike at the horde using hit-and-run tactics or they could head north to Rhest. They knew that the Wrymlord Saarvith was there in the ruins on some secret project. Perhaps they could learn what that was and stop it if necessary. So with heavy hearts the companions left the deserted village of Drellin's Ferry, Tala's home, and headed north to the Blackfens and the ruined city of Rhest.

(To be continuned next post with Part 2 of the Red Hand of Doom)


----------



## Ranger5 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Red Hand of Doom - Part 2*

The journey to Rhest was not uneventful. They encountered a couple of roving bands from the horde as well as a road blockade on the old Rhest Trail. All of these they were able to defeat without too much trouble.

On the 17th of Kythorn, the companions found themselves entering the cold swamp that surrounds the ruined city of Rhest. Having to proceed on foot, the companions eventually came upon a small hill in the swamp. On it they could see the dead body of a giant owl. Approaching with caution, they were still surprised by a large winged draconic creature as it leapt out of the water and attacked. The creature seemed at home both on the land and the water and could move freely and quickly through either. It attacked with both acidic breath and razor-like wings. However, it was nearly killed by Charrok's spells. But before it could be finished off, it almost killed the warmage with it's devasting razor-like wing attacks. Eventually the creature was killed and Charrok was healed.

Searching the small island, the companions found the creature's stash of treasure as well as a signet ring and a jade name tag on the dead owl. Minutes later, five giant owls with wild elf riders landed on the small hill and demanded from the companions who they were and what they were doing in the Blackfens. They quickly explained that they were on their way to Rhest and had just fought a killed a draconic-like creature. The leader of the wild elf band sensed the truth of their words and then began to inspect the dead owl and then seemed to be looking for something else. It was then the companions offered up the jade name tag that was on the owl. When the wild elf leader, named Killiar Arrowswift, saw this he became even more dismayed. He then explained that several days ago on routine patrol one his friends, Lanniker, had been riding this owl but had not returned. Killiar then thought perhaps his friend might still be out there in the fens somewhere. But then Barros noticed that Killiar wore an identical signet ring to the one they had found. He offered it to the elf explaining they had found it on the ground near the dead owl. Killiar knew then Lanniker had been killed. The elf thanked the companions and asked if they would come back to Starsong Hill with them. Starsong Hill, he explained, was the main village for the Tiri Kitor elves. The elf knew his leader would want to speak with the companions. They agreed and and elf and a companion each climbed onto the back of an owl and took off.

Arriving at Starsong Hill near the end of the day on the 17th of Kythorn, they were greeted by an impressive site. The elves' village was more like a small city on a large hill amongst the trees surrounded by the swamps of the Blackfens. After landing they were brought before two other elves, Sellyria Starsinger, the leader of Starsong Hill, and Trellara Nightshadow, the sister of Lanniker. Sellyria asked the companions to tell their tale and they did so, explaining what had brought them to the Blackfens. The elven leader, then explained what had been happening in the Blackfens recently and what had been going on at Rhest. All they new is that some new force had moved in several weeks ago. And shortly thereafter, the razor-winged draconic beasts began to appear in the Fens. She also told of a black dragon no bigger than one of their owls that had recently taken up lairing within Rhest. She then offered the companions the hospitality of their village and boats to help them with their journey to Rhest.

The next day, the companions solemnly observed the day of mourning, led by Trellara, for the fallen Lanniker. They then traded some equipment and restocked their supplies. On the 19th of Kythorn, they set out by small canoe's for the sunken city of Rhest. By midday they arrived and took up positions in the reeds surrounding the wide open lake that was once the city of Rhest. Near the center of the lake they could see the tops of some of the buildings still above the surface of the water. Two of the buildings seemed to be the sturdiest and appeared to be occupied. The companions decided to wait and observe. After about an hour though, stormclouds moved in, blocked out the sun, and drenched the area in a heavy douwnpour. The companions decided to wait for the rain to stop and camp for the night. Also, Barros had some spells that he knew would be helpful but he needed to prepare.

So on the morning of the 20th of Kythorn, before setting out, they say a group of 6 six lizardmen make their way on reed boats to the larger of the two buildings. The companions observed this. After they saw the lizardmen disappearing into the structure, they heard a roar and the several screams. Then four lizardmen came running out and fled on their boats back into the Fens. Now they knew where the dragon was.

Barros then cast a water walking enchantment on all the companions and they made all haste for the larger of the two structures. Once there they were greeted by two ogres. The companions dispatched these quickly and then made their way up the structure looking for a way in. Two more ogres guarded the roof and the battle was joined. At first things went well for the companions. Then the dragon appeared.

It blasted at some of the companions with its acidic breath, then flew up to gain the higher ground. However, before it could get to high, Aslan was able to ensare the dragon in a spell which kept it immobile. It took his full concentration to keep the dragon in place though. The companions, though knowing this was not the end of the danger, felt relieved by Aslan's ability to immobilize the beast.

Their repieve was short lived however. In the next few moments, a hobgoblin spellcaster joined the fray along with his four ettin guards. Then another of those razor-winged draconic creatures joined the fight. And finally a goblin with a wicked looking bow and an air of power joined the battle. This could only be Wyrmlord Saarvith the companions thought.

The battle was fierce and deadly. Arrows, spells, and blades clashed together in a dance of death and destruction. By the end, all the creatures were dead. All of the companions were unconscious except Aslan and Grull. Aslan had avoided most of the worst of the attacks and had used the last of his spells to defeat the remaining ettins. Unfortuneately Grull had fallen in battle with the ettins.

Just as the companions were reviving those that could be revived, they noticed three boats with nine more hobgoblins coming from the other structure. Charrok, having fallen to an ettin club before exhausting his spells but now revivied, calmly though a fireball at the boats catching them all in the blast. After the flames cleared, there was nothing of the boats or the hobgoblins left.

The companions then searched the main structure and found some interesting things. The most interesting being a note from Wyrmlord Ulwai Stormcaller to Saarvith asking to keep the Ghostlord's phylactery hidden until he completed his work for the Red Hand. So now the companions knew where Ulwai was. They found the phylactery in the dragon's hoard and gathering the treasure and Grull's body, they made their way back to Starsong Hill.

The next day, the 21st of Kythorn, Barros used the Staff of Life to raise Grull back to life. Then they rested a day and met with Sellyria Starsinger once more. The elves, impressed by the companions prowess, asked if there was anything the could do to help. The companions asked if the Tiri Kitor would help in the defense of Brindol. The elves agreed to send a force of their hunters with owls to help the city. The elves then offered to fly the companions back to their horses. They thanked the elves and prepared to head out the next day. Their destination - the Thornwaste and the lair of the Ghostlord.

(To be continued with Part 3 of the Red Hand of Doom)


----------



## Ranger5 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Red Hand of Doom - Part 3*

The Ghostlord.

The bogeyman of Elsir Vale. A legend used to scare children to listen to their parents.

Could he really exist and somehow be used to help the Red Hand?

The companions knew they could not take the chance that this was a false lead. It seemed real. So they made plans for their journey south through the Vale to the Thornwaste. They decided the fastest route would be the most direct. South from Rhest to Witchcross, then from there to Talar on the Dawn Way. They figured there they could get a sense of where the horde was as Talar was in the path of the horde but many miles from Drellin's Ferry. From Talar, they would continue south and west along the trails eventually coming out into the desolate land of the Thornwaste close to where the Ghostlord's lair was supposed to be. The journey would take about 6 days and on the 22nd of Kythorn they headed out from Starsong Hill.

Their first few days of their journey was uneventful. In Talar they found the town to be readying to evacuate having been warned of the approach of the horde. They helped some beleagured clerics of Lathander with some of the refugees. While doing so, they met a red-haired woman who took an interest in their activities and began to ask them questions about who they were and what they were up to. Charrok and Barros got an uneasy feeling from the woman. She explained she was a sorceress and offered to join them in their adventures even though her arm was in a sling. They declined and after a few more minutes she finally left. The companions having helped the clerics pressed on towards the south.

On the 24th of Kythorn, as they companions were just nearing the end of their day of travelling, they heard rough voices just over a hill. The decided to investigate and found a ransacked farmhouse. Just in front of it were 5 hobgoblins and 1 ogre. They were laughing and beating two tied-up and bloodied humans.

Immediately the companions went to work. The fanned out and approached the monsters in hopes of saving the captives. The monsters strangely did not approach but held their place awaiting the companions to close with them. And as the companions did so, the trap was sprung.

From out of invisbility came two greater barghests and four dragonmen wielding wicked looking falchions. The companions were separated into three groups - Grull and Barros were side by side as usual, Charrok was hanging back readying some devastating spells, and Tala and Aslan were postioning themselves in the woods as they could travel unhindered there. One of the greater barghests and two of the dragonmen appeared by Charrok and attacked nearly killing the warmage. The other two dragonmen took on Barros and Grull while the other greater barghest appeared in from of Tala and attacked.

The battle raged furiously with the companions desparately trying to regroup and heal some of the life threatening injuries they suffered in the initial ambush. In a rage, Grull cut down one of dragonmen with a single blow from his greatsword. Tala and Aslan both pulled back and continued with their ranged attacks - Tala using her bow and Aslan his spells. Barros was trying to get to Charrok who was in desparate straits. Charrok, near deaths door, did his best to use healing potions and retreat.

Even though the monsters were eventually defeated, Charrok was killed by the greater barghest before Tala killed it with an arrow through the eye.

And the Staff of Life only had two charges left to it. So Charrok could not be raised either. The companions said their good-byes and buried their friend, vowing vengeance against the Red Hand for all the death it had caused.

The next day, they came across 5 goblins and a 2 ettins ransacking a wagon. The bodies of the wagon drivers could be clearly seen lying by the side of the road. The companions, still with rage in their hearts over the loss of their friend, tore into the monsters. In the first few seconds of combat the ettins lay dead and the goblins ran for their lives. Searching the bodies and the wagon, the companions found a note from the lord of Brindol, Lord Jaarmith, to the head of a dwarven mercenary clan in Hammerfist Holds. The note spoke of payment for service from the dwarves for help in the defense of Brindol from the coming horde. The companions also found three coffers with the payment.

With Hammerfist Holds not to far away, they decided to make way for it with the payment with the intention of delivering themselves. On the 25th of Kythorn they found themselves back in the settlement of the dwarves. There they split up to replenish their equipment as well as deliver the payment. It was here that they actually met a familiar face. An old friend from before, a human dragon shaman called Mishka, was passing though. They told him of all that had been going on in the Vale and their plan of seeking out the Ghostlord in hopes of perhaps trading his phylactery for his withdraw of help for the Red Hand. Knowing that it could be dangerous, Mishka was all for it.

So on the 26th of Kythorn, the companions, now five strong again, set out for the Thornwaste. Near the end of the day on the 27th they arrived at they could only assume was the lair of the Ghostlord.

A monolithic statue of a lion rose in the desert. It was illuminated by the light of the moon, bright in the sky, and by hundered of ghostly lion images floating about the structure. They could also see what appeared to be a cave between the lion's paws and perhaps an opening in the lion's large mouth.

Approaching with caution, they found they could make out no details of the cave entrance as it seemed hidden in shadows. So Tala, taking out the Eye of Night, used its power to illuminate the area. They could then see stairs leading up to a large door in the rock of the lion. As they approached, a horror from their nightmares rushed forth from the opening. It looked to be a half-fiendish behir. And it leapt to the attack.

The companions found their resolve and the battle was on.

The battle raged back and forth. Grull charged the beast and dealt a hideous blow. In return, the behir bit him with its powerful jaws and Grull found himself trapped in the creature's mouth. A moment later, to his friends' horror he disappeared as he was swallowed by the fiendish creature. The behir then retreated back up the stairs and through the door.

The companions rushed forward attacking with all they had trying to save their friend. And once again, Tala and her deadly bow did the job. She shot at the beast and layed it low with a single arrow to the head. Mishka and Barros were then able to but Grull out of the creature's stomach before he was digested.

And just as Mishka and Barros used their magic to bring their friend back from the brink of death, storm clouds rolled in as thunder and lightning split the darkened, cloud-choked sky with loud crashes and flashes.

(To be continuned next post...)


----------



## Muddman (Jun 9, 2006)

*Ya, that sucked*

As the clouds churned overhead, Grull rolled over onto his back, the bitter stench of stomach acids still drenching his equipment. With a slight and pain riddled chuckle he mused, "Oh great, as if things couldn't get any worse, now its going to rain".


----------



## Ranger5 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Red Hand of Doom - Part 3 (continued)*

With the rain and wind lashing at the companions, and the lightning and thunder crashing overhead, they made their way past the carcass of the dead behir and into the worked cavern in the lion-shaped structure at the top of the stairs. The room itself was seemed bare except for a pile of thorn needles that were arranged like a nest large enough to hold the behir and a pile of bones picked mostly clean. Other than that, the room held nothing.

The companions began looking about the place and after several minutes of intense searching, Mishka found a cleverly hidden door in the side wall of the room. Carefully opening the secret door, they found a darkened passage of stone leading up further into the lion shaped structure. The corridor spiraled upwards at a gradual incline, almost too slight to be noticed. Tala took out the Eye of Night and activated to shed light. With that, the companions set out into the silence and darkness, broken by the light from the magical gemstone, of the stone corridor.

Less then a minute into the corridor, the silence was broken by howls from two ghostly lions. The creatures stepped out of the walls both in front and in back of the party. With unearthly speed the two ghostly lions let out a piercing scream that chilled the blood of the companions. Barros stood defiantly in the face of the creatures before him and his steadfastness bolstered the resolve of his companions. All except Tala that is. The screams of the ghsotly lions caused an overwhelming, mind-numbing fear to overcome her and she fled down the way the companions had come, out of the Ghostlord's lair and into the Thornwaste.

The battle was joined with the rest of the companions fighting a battle on two fronts. The magic of Aslan and Barros seemed most effective against the ghostly lions while the melee attacks of Grull and Mishka had a harder time affecting the creatures. Eventually though, the companions won out and the ghostly lions were dispatched. Aslan then went after Tala and was able to bring her back, the fear having left after time.

The companions then proceeded upwards and at the end of the corridor they faced another ghostly lion but this one was the ghost of a dire lion. With relative ease though they also dispatched this creature as well. Before them stood a door.

They opened the door and were met with an obviously unnatural fog bank filling the room before them and obscuring details of it. With caution they proceeded into the room. Barros was one of the first and found a door. He opened it and that is when all hell broke loose.

Inside the room he saw four hobgoblins, three dressed as monks and one was obviously a cleric of Tiamat. Almost immediately he heard some chanting coming from somewhere near the back of room. He yelled out for his companions and battle began.

Grull was the first to react running into the room but in his excitement his first attack missed. The hobgoblin monks crowded forward and blocked the rest of the room off. Then the cleric began to chant but the companions seemed to hear two voices speaking at once. Then suddenly two hell hounds appeared and joined the fray. And once again the companions could hear chanting coming from the back of room and the enemies seemed to move quicker. Also every few seconds the door to the room would close on its own cutting off Grull from everyone else as he was the only one in the room.

The rest of the companions in the fog were attempting to help Grull when siddenly they had issues of their own. Three more monks came down a set of stairs that were near the back of the room and hidden by the fog. Tala was stunned by one of the monks in their first attack. Mishka focused on these new combatants while Aslan, always near the back, divided his cold spells between the monks in the fog and the hell hounds in the room when the door was opened. Meanwhile, Grull was finally able to slay one of the monks and move further into the room allowing Barros to follow. The cleric finally realized that they must be facing invisible foes and cast a spell to purge and invisibility magics in the immediate area.

Two figures were revealed. One was another cleric of Tiamat. The other, though not where they heard the chanting from the back of the room, was one of the most beautiful creautures either had ever seen. She was obviously a hobgoblin but unlike any other hobgoblin they seen before. She was lithe with thick luxurious hair. She wore several mithral necklaces and bracelets. She held a staff with a lightning motif in one hand and a whip in the other. But her eyes were the most engaging. They held an intensity and intelligence that was fierce. It was unfortunate for the two that she was also trying to kill them.

With all the enemies revealed, Aslan was able to finish off the last hell hound while Grull cleaved his way through the monks and clerics. Barros went after the female hobgoblin and attempted to take her down. He dealt her a vicious blow from his battleaxe but then she sung a harsh word of magic and a bolt of lightning leapt out and blasted Barros with electricity and thunder. He took the brunt of the blast full force and afterwards found that the world now sounded muted as he even had a hard time hearing his own voice.

Meanwhile the hobgoblin monks outside in the fog were defeated by Tala, Mishka and Aslan. And as Grull defeated the rest of the hobgoblins in the room he made his way into the side room Barros and the female hobgoblin had entered during their battle. As he came on in a rage, he noticed that she had dropped her staff and whip and seemed to saying something about surrendering. But to Grull, his mind filled with rage, she was the enemy. Barros was just about to accept her surrender when Grull cleaved her in two with a stroke of his mighty greatsword.

Barros in his deafened state spat some very inventive curses that he still could not hear. Grull, winded from the rage, just shrugged and sat down to rest.

After resting for a few minutes and doing some healing an awaiting for Barros's hearing to return, the companions continued on deeper into the lion shaped fortress.

Eventually they came upon an oblong shaped room that had a large statue of a lion in it, a pool filled with viscous yellow liquid, and a room near one end that held a 4' wide ball of obsidian that seemed to radiate magical power. As the companions moved into the room they were suddenly attacked by six undead creatures Barros recognized as the lesser versions of bonedrinkers. Quickly the bonedrinkers grappled Tala and were attacking the rest of the companions. Aslan, as always, retreated a bit to get out of range. He was at the opening of the room with the large obsidian sphere, when he thought he either heard or felt something coming from it and went to investigate.

While the rest of the companions were battling the deadly bonedrinkers, Aslan studied the sphere and noticed what appeared to be the shapes of ghostly lions within it. He could also feel the magical power and evilness radiating from the sphere. So absorbed was he by the sphere that he could barely hear the cries of Mishka as he was nearly killed by one of the lesser bonedrinkers having been caught in one's tentacles and repeatedly injected with its deadly venom. Aslan, still looking into the sphere, decided to see if magic could affect it. Clutching the Staff of Life, he cast one of his cold spells at it. It seemed to have little affect on the structure of the sphere but it did do something.

The chamber grew unnaturally cold and then a terrible figure appeared in the room near Aslan. His flesh was yellow and shruken, clinging to his bones in ragged tatters, and pale green flames danced where his eyes should have been. He wore old tattered armor made from lion pelts. "Intruders!" he hissed. "You dare to trespass in my domain? Explain yourselves at once!"

Sensing the power and the undead nature of the figure before him, Aslan reached out with his staff and channeled its magic into the terrible creature. The power of the healing magic of the Staff of Life overwhelmed the creature and it exploded in a shower of magic and dust. All that was left was an unearthly howl that could be heard for several seconds after the dust from what was once the creature fell to the ground.

It was until after the bonedrinkers were finally defeated by the rest of the companions did they realize who Aslan had just destroyed. It was the Ghostlord himself. After that they searched the rest of the Ghostlord's lair and found several rooms hidden behind cleverly hidden doors. They did come across another of the ghostly dire lions but this they dispatched easily.

Finally the companions, wearied from the traveling all day and the near continous battles throughout the night, decided to rest.

The next day, the 28th of Kythorn, having rested and recovered spells, the companions set out recovering what they could of the items left over from the Red Hand agents and the Ghostlord himself. Aslan used his druidic magic to destroy the the Ghostlord's phylactery putting an end to the evil creature's existence once and for all. Meanwhile, Barros and Grull smashed the obsidian orb to pieces.

Barros then attempted to speak with the dead spirit of the female hobgoblin but to no avail. They still had no idea who she was, though they had an idea, nor did they know what the Ghostlord was doing for the Red Hand. They stayed one more night and then finally on the morning of the 29th of Kythorn, they set out for Brindol.

They could only imagine what awaited them.

(To be continued with Part 4 of the Red Hand of Doom)


----------



## Ranger5 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Red Hand of Doom - Part 4...but first...*

Ambush!

On the 1st of Flamerule, two days out from the Ghostlord's Lair on their way back to Brindol, an hour into their day's journey the companions came across a steep dip in the road flanked on both sides by thick woods. This mini valley looked to be a good place for an ambush by Grull, Aslan, and Barros. It was then they heard rough voices coming from the valley floor and noticed a thin plume of smoke rising up. The approached the lip of the valley where the road began its descent and noticed a familiar red-haired woman apparently injured hiding behind an overturned wagon that was on fire. Around the flaming wagon was several dead humans and horses. About 60 feet further down the road was another overturned wagon with four hobgoblins behind it, taking their time and firing arrows with flaming oil soaked rags around them. They seemed to be taking their time trying to kill the woman.

Immediately the companions were on edge. When they first met this red-haired woman in Talar about a tenday ago, Barros and their fallen companion Charrok had gotten an uneasy feeling about her. But now here she was seemingly hurt and in mortal danger from hobgoblin arrows. So with the bravado that comes from being "heroes", the companions set out to rescue this mysterious woman.

Several of the companions made their way down the road to the woman's position. Tala stayed back and decided to head for the tree line to flank the hobgoblins. But once the companions made it down to the woman, all hell broke loose. Immediately, Aslan sensed the woman was not really in danger and Barros used his skill in healing to see that her injuries were fake. "Why do you deceive us?" he asked. And with that Grull attacked the woman dealing her a vicious blow from his greatsword but she seemed to be made of tougher stuff.

In the next instant, Red Hand forces came out of invisibility from the tree line, hellhounds were summoned among the companions and just before Tala made it into the trees, the both forests on either side of the road erupted into flames. Tala could now smell the faint stench of oil. The companions had enemies behind them and in front of them and burning trees on either side. It became a fight for their lives.

The forces of the Red Hand were comprised of a score of archers, several bugbear barbarians and hobgoblin bladebearers. There were also two clerics of Tiamat and finally the Red Hand forces leader, a bugbear sorcerer. The Red Hand forces mainly targeted Barros and Aslan with their attacks. Grull went after the woman while the bugbear barbarians attacked Barros and Aslan. Mishka went for the archers and Tala split her deadly bow attacks between the archers and the bladebearers.

The woman though had no intention of being cut down by Grull. And before Grull could land another blow with his greatsword, she hissed at him baring fangs, and a web shot out from spinnerets on her wrists. Grull found himself entangled in a sticky spider's web. He spent the next couple of seconds tearing himself out of it but that was all the time she needed to run off and disappear. And before Grull could pursue Barros cried out as he fell to the bugbear barbarians' greataxes. Grull tore into the barbarians with his own ferocity and felled one in two powerful blows from his sword. He then positioned himself between the other barbarians and his friend.

Meanwhile, Mishka and Tala were working on thinning the ranks of the archers and bladebearers and making some headway in that. And seeing the danger of the spellcasters Aslan turned his druidic magic against them and they fell before gouts of flame and lightning that all seemed to do cold damage but was nonetheless effective.

Eventually the companions won the day and defeated the last of the ambushers. Once the heat of battle subsided and they took stock of their injuries, the companions then noticed about a mile out a flying creature bearing a humanoid figure flying off to the north. The mysterious red-haired woman had gotten away.

The companions then continued their journey to Brindol. Using Aslan's magic to speed their journey, the companions made the city of Brindol in just a few short days. On the 4th of Flamerule, the found themselves within the walls of the fortified city of Brindol. They immediately noticed that Brindol was definitely a city preparing for war. Most of the shops were boarded up and the only people within the city were soldiers. Within a few minutes of entering the city they were recognized by some of the soldiers as the "Heroes of Drellin's Ferry". The soldiers bade them to see Lord Jarmaath in the Keep.

At the Keep, the companions were ushered into the Great Hall which had been converted to a war room. Inside they were greeted by seven people, three they knew and four they did not. The three they knew were Speaker Wiston and Soranna Anitah from Drellin's Ferry who were both very happy to see them and the other was Sellyria Starsinger of the Tiri Kitor elves who was also glad to see the companions. The three then asked about Charrok and were saddened to learn of his death.

It was then that one of the other four spoke to the companions. He introduced himself as Lord Jarmaath. He then introduced Lady Kaal, Captain Ulverth and finally Tredora Goldenbrow, aasimar cleric of Lathander. These four, along with Sellyria Starsinger, made up the defense council of Brindol. Lord Jarmaath requested the companions join them in their discussions on how best to prepare the city for the coming horde. He started by saying that all civilians had been evacuated to Dennovar but that there was still much to decide on and do before the horde finally made its way to Brindol. The companions spent the rest of the day and well into the night working with the Defense Council and helping to make key decisions for the defense of the city. One of the last items discussed was the role the companions would play in the coming war. On this the rest of the Defense Council was in agreement. They wish the companions to act as a special forces unit doing going where they were most needed. To this end, they would have a telepathic bond spell cast on them as well as others. It was decided that Barros would be one of the recipients of the spell, as would the spellcaster, a wizard named Immerstal, along with Lord Jarmaath and finally Lady Kaal. By meetings end, the companions could only hope their decisions were the right ones.

The only good news from all of this had been reports from the scouts of Brindol that the horde would not reach the city for at least a tenday. To their best estimates the horde would reach Brindol sometime between the 15th and 18th of Flamerule. The companions each did what they could to help with the defense preparations of the city. Aslan was elected to travel to Dennovar to sell off some of the treasure they had acquired and buy anything useful he could find.

And finally, the waiting was over. On the 16th of Flamerule, the horde reached Brindol. They stopped and encamped about a mile out from the city. For the next day and half, small bands of goblin worg riders could be seen approaching just outside of bow shot of the city and even the shadow of a red dragon could be seen crossing the city as the beast would make high altitude flyovers.

As night fell on the 18th of Flamerule, as predicted, the horde made their move. But due to the companions’ decisions and help, the defenders were ready.

The battle started with two groups of hill giants, one on the north side of the city and one near the south side. Both groups of hill giants were positioned about five hundred feet from the walls and were pelting a wall section with rocks in an attempt to make an opening. Lord Jarmaath ordered the companions to take out one group while he sent forces to take out the other. The companions complied and a few minutes later found themselves in a fierce battle with 4 hill giants. The giants at first ignored the companions and concentrated their attacks on the wall which was showing considerable damage but was still standing. But eventually the giants abandoned their attacks on the wall and turned their attentions on the approaching companions. A pitched battle began between the four giants and the five companions. Aslan was able to deal much damage to the giants with his druidic magic. Grull found himself going to toe-to-toe with one of the giants. Tala pelted giants with her deadly bow. Mishka employed hit and run tactics just keep out of reach of the giant he was attacking. And Barros was switching from healing his friends to attacking the giants.

The companions eventually defeated the giants though Grull had been seriously injured. The healing resources provided by the city helped bring ham back to battle readiness though. Just afterwards, Barros received a telepathic call from Lord Jarmaath. The force sent to stop the other group of giants failed and now the battle for Brindol was taking place in the streets. He needed the companions to help reinforce the army near the breach point in the city.

As the companions rushed to the battle, some buildings closer to the center of Brindol erupted into flames. The fires burned for a few seconds but were put out by the magical rain Aslan had summoned with the staff he had confiscated from forces of the Red Hand in the Ghostlord's Lair. But then another gout of flame engulfed some more buildings. And then the companions knew.

The dragon had come to Brindol.

And sure enough, a moment later, Barros received from Jarmaath confirmation that a red dragon was near the center of town setting fires to the buildings. He ordered the companions to engage the dragon and either take it out or at least drive it off.

The companions made all speed for the dragon. A few minutes later, they turned a corner just as the dragon took flight again. Some buildings were still burning but most were smoldering as the rain put out the fires. The companions leapt into battle.

The dragon, as red ones are known to do, started with his fiery breath and then landed near the two obvious spellcasters, Aslan and Barros, and tore into them. The rest of the companions tore into the beast as well. Aslan's ice magics proved very useful against the beast while Grull, Tala and Mishka all were able to do some damage but had difficulty in landing solid hits. But Barros called out to Tempus and cast a mighty spell that brought forth an axe made of ice. He then tore into the dragon dealing some serious damage with his magical ice axe. And before the dragon could make its retreat, Grull finally landed a solid blow with his cold-enchanted greatsword and felled the dragon.

The companions were just recovering and healing from the battle with the dragon when they got the call from Jarmaath that the horde was pressing forward down the Dawn Way. Jarmaath was trying to more troops there but they were still trying to hold the horde back in other places. The Lord of Brindol needed the companions to help fortify the Dawn Way from the oncoming attacks.

So with much weariness, despite the healing magics, the companions made for the Dawn Way. There they found the last fortified barricade being manned by a score of soldiers of Brindol and a handful of Tiri Kitor rangers. The defenders were taking up positions and the companions joined them. Shortly, a group of hobgoblin warriors supported by two manitcores came charging down the street and took up position about a hundred feet out while opening fire with their bows. The manticores flew forward above the roofs and took up position close the defenders barricade and began to fire their spikes. The hobgoblins seemed contented with allowing the manticores to lead the battle. The companions used both bow and magic to finally fell the beasts. Meanwhile the soldiers and elves traded shots with the hobgoblins. Eventually though, the defenders were able to destroy the hobgoblins and the street quieted.

The quiet did not last long though as the whoops of war cries of eight bugbear barbarians pierced the quiet as they came charging down the street towards the barricade. Barros had managed to get over the barricade and in a hidden position. He waited there until the bugbears came into view. Meanwhile as the barbarian approached Aslan blasted them with magic while the rest shot arrows at them. They managed to fell two of them before the barbarians made it to the barricade. That was then Barros cast his spell and infused himself with divine power. He grew in size and lashed out with his axe killing another of the bugbear barbarians. The barbarians then charged Barros and tore into him with their greataxes nearly killing the cleric. Grull made it over the barricade then and attacked the barbarians with his greatsword killing one with two mighty blows. The rest of the barbarians were then dispatched by the rest of the companions and the rest of the defenders.

Running out of spells and healing, the companions kept the hope that soon the battle might be over. But this was not the case. After about a minute or so, five large blue lizard like creatures with goblin riders came charging down the street. These creatures, never before seen by any of the companions or the rest of the defenders, seemed to have some power over electricity. With but a glance they were able to conjure electrical arcs amidst the defenders dealing horrific damage. Many of the defenders fell to this atatck. The companions too were not spared from these attacks. Seeing their vulnerability by staying close together, the companions split up with Grull, Mishka and Barros going over the barricade to engage the creatures in melee while Aslan and Tala remained behind the barricade and fired spells and arrows respectively.

The goblins fell quickly but the creatures were made of tougher stuff. But they eventually did fall before the combined might of the companions few remaining spells and their weapons.

Just after the last creature was dispatched, Barros got word from Lord Jarmaath that their actions were able to help hold the horde back enough to cause them to regroup. He was calling for all defenders to regroup in Cathedral Square and asking the companions as well when the telepathic communication with Jarmaath was cut off. All attempts by Barros to reestablish it failed.

With much apprehension, the companions made their way to Cathedral Square, afraid to find out the reason for Jarmaath's sudden silence.

(To be continuned next post...)


----------



## Ranger5 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Red Hand of Doom - Part 4 (continued)*

Chaos would not begin to describe what the companions found as they came into Cathedral Square. Amidst the pouring rain, they could hear shouts and see people scrambling towards to the Temple of Lathander. They could see several bodies laying on the ground on the far side of the square from the temple, a single arrow in each one. The quickly made their way to the temple and there found Lord Jarmaath laid out, with an arrow wound in his chest. The clerics quickly explained that just minutes before a sniper, hidden somewhere in a building across the Square from the temple, hit Jarmaath with an arrow and he fell weakened to the ground. Then several more arrow shots came and several more fell to the ground. That is when everyone broke and ran for the temple instead of regrouping for the oncoming push of the horde.

After helping where they could, Lady Kaal arrived and implored the companions to find and neutralize the sniper. Lord Jarmaath's poisoning would eventually be cured but the blow to the soldiers' morale was an even greater threat. The Red Hand horde was gathering and would soon be making a final rush to end the war. If the soldiers, who were still outnumbered, were also demoralized, the outcome would be disastrous.

So with this new assignment and time running out, the companions set out immediately. Their first problem was where the sniper was exactly. They knew the sniper was in some building across from the temple, nearly 250 feet away. Unfortunately there was just a lot of open space between the temple and the buildings across the way. So the companions devised a plan to have Aslan use of his few remaining spells and call forth a wall of wind on the far side of the square between the temple and the opposite buildings. This would at least protect them from the sniper's arrows and get them close enough to perhaps spy where the sniper was hiding.

As the companions approached the wind wall several arrows in quick succession came flying out from the second floor of a building. The companions had figured out where the sniper was. They made for the door to, ironically, the coffin maker's shop.

Grull was first and burst the door down. As he stepped inside though, two bolts of lightning shot out at him. he dodged a bit but still took some damage from the magical lightning. Entering he saw two hobgoblin war adepts readying their next spells. He charged one and dealt it a telling blow with his greatsword. The rest of the companions quickly followed and the battle was joined.

As the rain poured outside, the flashes of spells and the clash of swords could be heard inside the coffin maker's shop. Within a few moments the two hobgoblin sorcerers were dead and the door to the upstairs was located. The companions rushed up with everyone but Grull avoiding the caltrops that had been set on the steps. Aslan was first upstairs and through the door. And with his haste came an vicious attack from a barely seen opponent. Aslan got a glimpse of his attacker has he ran off deeper into the second floor and seemed to fade form view. His attacker was one of the dragon men they had faced just a few weeks ago for the first time. This one though seemed to have incredible powers of stealth though. His surprise wore off quickly when he continued to feel the sting from the sniper's sword strike flow into his veins and cause him to lose significant strength. As the poison ravaged though him, he fell back while Tala, Mishka, and finally Grull made their way into the room trying to spy out the sniper. Barros came to the aid of his friend and helped neutralize the poison and heal his wound.

The battle with the sniper was difficult at best due to his ability to fade from view. However, the companions finally were able to gain an advantage byt locking the only door to the room they were in and boxing the sniper into a corner. Finally in a last desperate attempt, the sniper made a move and the companions were they waiting and cut him down. As a matter of course, they bashed open one of the windows and threw the sniper's body out. The cheers of the soldiers were all they need to hear to confirm that morale had been restored.

Several minutes later, after some healing and going through the sniper's equipment, Captain Ulverth, bloodied and battered, arrived with word that Wyrmlord Hravek Kharn was on his way here with a contingent of his best soldiers to personally cut down the companions. Ulverth and his men were no match for Kharn so the companions once again prepared themselves for what was surely the last fight of the battle. If they survived they may actually win the war. Failure most likely meant bloody death at Kharn's hands at best, unending torture or other unimaginable horrors at worst.

The companions then went out into the streets flowing with both human and goblin blood and marched forward to meet this Wyrmlord Kharn head on with the little resources left to them after a night's worth of battles.

Shortly they saw the commander of the horde striding down the middle of the street flanked by four ogres and two hill giants. He wore what appeared to be red dragon scale full plate and held a large shield in one hand and a wicked looking heavy pick in the other. As the two groups saw each other, they sprung into action. Kharn, calling out to Tiamat, cast a spell ti infuse himself with divine power. The giants themselves rushed forward to engage the companions.

Tala opened with a hail of arrows at Kharn seriously injured the Wrymlord. The rest of the companions moved to engage the giants. Kharn then enacted his own wall of wind to protect himself from the ranger's deadly bow. As the companions dealt with the giants, Kharn cast healing as well as enhancement spells upon himself. Tala and Aslan made their way through the side streets hoping to get into a flanking position and past the wall of wind so Tala could continue firing at Kharn. Finally the giants were all but defeated,  but Grull, Barros, and Miskha were worn down to the point of exhaustion. Aslan was out of spells and Tala was attempting to get to higher ground past the wind wall.

That was when Kharn entered the fray and landed a critical blow on Barros nearly killing the cleric. Grull charged the wrymlord and hit with a vicious blow himself. Finally Tala got into position and with sent three arrows into the wrymlord, two into his chest and one though his skull.

Wyrmlord Hravek Kharn fell to the cobblestones with a thud as his own blood and the rainwater swirled about and flowed down the street.

A visible shockwave went through the troops of the horde was the news of the commander's death was passed along. That was when the horde broke and ran for the hills.

The cheers of the humans, elves and dwarves rose above the pelting of the heavy rains as they continued to route the forces of the horde. At long last the companions felt they could finally breathe. The horde had been routed and the forces of Elsir Vale were victorious.

The next day, after much healing and rest, the companions were the guests of honor at a victory celebration. Lord Jarmaath, recently healed of his wounds, spoke at length of the Heroes of Elsir Vale and how their actions had been instrumental in turning the tide of battle in their favor. Runners had been sent to Dennovar with the news of victory. The celebration feast lasted most of the day. Near the twilight hours, Lord Jarmaath called the companions aside and asked to speak with them on a matter of grave importance.

He had recently learned from his scouts and spies, and from recovered documents, the reason why High Wyrmlord Azarr Kul was not present at the battle of Brindol. Apparently he is performing a month long ritual to open a permanent portal to Tiamat's Court in Avernus in a place called the Fane of Tiamat. This Fane is located somewhere in the Wrymsmoke Mountains. If Azarr Kul is successful he will have an army of devils that will be all but unstoppable. Jarmaath calls upon the companions once more to find this Azarr Kul and stop him before he completes the ritual. He has secured the help of Immerstal the Red to teleport the companions to Drellin's Ferry where this all began to start what is hopefully the last battle in his bloody war.

So the next morning, the 21st of Flamerule, the companions found themselves in the burnt out remains of Drellin's Ferry and set out for the forbidding Wrymsmoke Mountains.

(To be continued with Part 5 of the Red Hand of Doom)


----------



## Ranger5 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Red Hand of Doom - Part 5*

With the help of Aslan's magic, the companions were able to travel as swiftly on foot as if they had horses, which they did not. With a rough map of the area, along with Tala's knowledge of the region, they knew the Old Forest Road became a trail that lead into the Wyrmsmoke Mountains near the ruins of Vraath Keep. Within four hours they were approaching the ruins when they met up with a Red Hand warband.

The companions quickly engaged the enemy and within a minute had killed all the hobgoblins except one. They managed to capture one and keep him alive. They then interrogated the creature on the whereabouts of the Fane of Tiamat. In typical religious fanaticism, the hobgoblin did not give anything up. That is until Grull decided to handle the interrogations himself. A few punches to the head and gut and a cut off finger later, the hobgoblin was extremely compliant with answering Tala's questions about the location of the Fane which turned out to be just over three days journey into the Wrymsmoke Mountains along the trail that was the Old Forest Road.

So armed with this, the companions set out for the Fane. And on the morning of the 25th of Flamerule they found themselves approaching what could only be the Fane of Tiamat. The structure was in the shape of a rearing five-headed dragon that was seemingly coming out of the stone of the mountain itself. The companions could see a large stone door near what was the belly of the huge dragon. The door itself was also surrounded by five stone-worked rearing necks and heads, each the color of a chromatic dragon. And high above the door was the opening a large cave.

As the companions approached, five booming voices bellowed out of the five large dragon heads. "Who seeks entrance to the Fane of Tiamat? Only the faithful may approach and pass. All others will be destroyed!"

However, something did not ring true. As they listened to the voices, the companions were able to realize that it was in truth one voice and not five. So they continued forward along the pathway, a stone bridge flanked by a hundred and fifty foot drop, towards a ledge and the stone door.

As they approached the ledge, they heard the words, "So be it" come from the five dragon heads. A moment later, a large blue dragon leapt out of the cavern high above them and moved to attack.

The companions readied weapons and spells but the dragon flew out level with the bridge and ledge but thirty feet from them and hovered. It then let loose with its breath weapon doing serious damage to those caught in its blast. The companions, not prepared well for a ranged assault - besides Tala that is - could do very little at first. And even Tala, with her deadly bow, found it difficult to penetrate the dragon's hide and do any real damage. Meanwhile, the dragon, with the advantage of the air, blasted at the companions with both his breath weapon and a wand of fireballs. Aslan was able to deal some damage with his spells when he could defeat the creature's resistance to magic. Both Grull and Mishka had little in the way of ranged attacks. And Barros was attempting to heal his companions after the devastating initial attacks of the dragon.

Finally Barros cast a targeted dispel magic at the dragon and was able to strip away one of its magical defenses. With that gone, Tala was finally able to score some devastating hits on the creature with her bow. In the flow of the battle though she found herself somewhat separated from the rest of the group. The dragon, knowing he could not damage her with his breath weapon or wand - she always seemed to jump out of the way unscathed - flew down for a melee assault on the ranger and scored some viscous hits upon her. She fell back but that one moment was all Grull needed.

Charging the now within reach dragon, his sword bit deeply into the creatures flank. The dragon howled with pain, attacked back and then moved out of reach. Bloodied and gravely wounded, the dragon flew off into the mountains, disappearing behind a far off ridge.

It was during the battle, Mishka, unfortunately learned the stone door was trapped. If the door was opened the five smaller dragon heads breathed their various breath weapons upon those in front of the door and then the door slammed shut. As the companions healed, and Aslan flew up to the dragon's cave with the use of Tala's potion of flying, they formulated a plan to get past the door. After much discussion it was decided that Mishka would again open the door but this time instead of diving out of the way, he would take the damage and hold the door open. With his natural immunity to electricity, he also donned Barros's red dragon plate armor, which gave him some resistance to fire, and wore a ring that afforded him minor protection against cold damage. So all that was left was the acid damage. He hoped it would not be so bad.

So with all the preparations in place, Mishka opened the door, held on tight and took the damage. Once the blast was over, the rest of the group leapt through the door and Mishka quickly followed. Just inside the door, they found themselves in a long wide hall that ended in stairs going up and that ended in a pair of double doors. After returning equipment and healing Mishka, the companions set out and went through the doors. They found themselves in a large room with several side doors and two more double doors opposite the ones they just entered through.

They also found a pair of undead wyverns and two blue abishai guarding the room. The creatures leapt to the attack and the companions answered in kind. After a fierce battle, the companions realized that even though the abishai were dead they were not defeated. The creature’s natural regeneration kept them coming back. So while they creatures were regenerating back to consciousness, the companions braved the trapped door once more while Mishka dragged the bodies out to the ledge outside the Fane and threw the two devils over it. The figured it would be awhile before they came back from that despite their regeneration.

The companions deciding that time was of the essence, opened the side doors from the large room and found only small hallways and more doors. The two large double doors revealed and long hallway that ended in stairs leading down. They took that route deciding it must be the most direct to where their enemy, Azarr Kul, was.

At the end of the hall, and down the stairs, they found a massive chamber that was obviously the main worship room for the Fane. There were pews setup in front of a massize stone altar to Tiamat. Five large alcoves in the far wall and sixty feet above the ground were just big enough to hold dragons they noticed. Upon entering though, dragons did not fly out of the alcoves, but five live wyverns did. The wyverns’ employed fly-by attacks while the companions scrambled to get into position to get hits on them as they passed by. The battle was fast and furious but soon enough was over. As the companions took stock of what was in the chamber, they realized there was no High Wyrmlord chanting to Tiamat to open a gate to Avernus here. They did a quick search of the massive room but found nothing. So they decided that Azarr Kul must lay somewhere behind them. They turned back and began exploring the corridors of the Fane.

The Fane seemed strangely quiet, even with all the noise they were making. They finally came upon the resting chambers of a group of hobgoblin clerics and warpriests of Tiamat. The hobgoblins themselves seemed exhausted but fought fiercely. The companions tried to once again capture one but in the confusion, all were eventually slain. The companions then came across what appeared to be the kitchen of the Fane and it was not empty. Busily cooking away, the companions found a night hag. As they entered, she asked, "What is it you want? Dinner is not ready yet. And make sure that Azarr Kul eats this time!"

It was obvious to the companions that the night hag was not aware they were intruders. Jumping at the chance, Aslan asked if she knew where they could find Azarr Kul. His bluff worked as she asked, "Well did you go through the concealed door at the back of the worship room? The one on the far wall?"

He said they had not, thanked her, and the companions made their way back to the worship hall. Once there, they did a more detailed search of the far wall, and Mishka eventually found the concealed door. Opening it, they found a rough passageway leading into darkness.

(To be continued next post...)


----------



## Ranger5 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Red Hand of Doom - Part 5 (The Conclusion)*

The darkened passageway, lit by the light of the Eye of Night, ended in a large three-tiered cavern. On the north side of the cavern there was an opening that quickly became the worked stone of a wide hallway. However a field of stalactites populated the cavern floor. On the southern end of the cavern a deep, dark pit opened up.

As the companions made their way across the cavern, three creatures leapt to the attack. They were the same kind of creature as the one that nearly defeated them in the swamps of the Blackfens. However, the companions were much more versed in the ways of the creatures' tactics and in just a few short moments all three creatures were dead.

Once down the corridor the companions came across quite a scene. There were seven hobgoblin clerics all in the midst of a ritual. There were also 4 undead wraiths about the room as well. The room itself was round with a raised dais in the center. There was a large whole in the roof, from which light could be seen streaming down. As the clerics were caught up in their ritual, they did not see the approach of the companions. Tala let loose with her bow, while Aslan summoned a dire lion in the midst of the clerics. During the midst of the carnage one of the clerics happened to cast invisibility and slip out through a secret door.

As the companions finished off the last of the clerics and wraiths, suddenly two erinyes appeared in the altar room now littered with dead hobgoblin clerics. The immediately used their innate summoning powers and brought forth eight bearded devils. The erinyes then retreated a bit while the bearded devils engaged the companions in melee combat. The companions, now quite hard-pressed due the recent battles, had to fall back and attempt to regroup due to the bearded devils’ onslaught. Unfortunately Tala had been immediately surrounded by the devilish creatures and was trying to fight them off with her sword having dropped her bow.

The companions began laying into the bearded devils trying to get to Tala but they were not fast enough. She fell to their wicked glaives. Fortunately for her, Barros had cast a protection spell that kept her from immediately dying from her wounds. However, the magic would not last forever. Meanwhile, the eirnyes had retreated further down the hall and back into the cavern, taking to the air, while using their spell-like abilities or flaming longbows against the companions.

Finally as the bearded devils were falling before the attacks of the worn out companions, Grull made it to the erinyes position and dealt one a devastating blow as she had gotten too close to the ground. The other one then cast a charm spell at Grull and his will crumbled in the face of the devil's magic. She then telepathically told Grull to put up his weapon and rest in the cavern while she tended to his wounds. Sounding reasonable enough, Grull complied. That was then, behind the companions back in the altar room, a figure appeared. He was a blue-scaled, seven-foot tall hobgoblin wearing draconic full plate, a draconic heavy shield, and wielding a wicked looking heavy pick.

It could only be Azarr Kul.

The companions immediately turned their attentions on this new threat. Aslan was the first to attack Azarr Kul by summoning another dire lion. However, none of the dire lion's attacks were able to connect. Mishka was next to attack and he too could not connect. Barros was finally able to heal Tala back into consciousness and was also able to free Grull from the effects of the charm spell. Grull then went after Azarr Kul and he too found his attacks completely missing the target. Tala then fired her bow at the hobgoblin and missed as well. Finally Mishka made it to the half-dragon hobgoblin and as his own attack missed he suddenly realized what was happening. The figure before them was an illusion. He cried out that Azarr Kul was not real.

It was then the two erinyes looked at each, shrugged and teleported away to heal their own wounds. A moment later, the image of Azarr Kul faded away.

With no more enemies in sight and very low on spells the companions decided to reluctantly retreat, rest, and try again tomorrow if they could. Aslan cast one of his last spells that allowed him to fly and he went up the whole in the ceiling hoping it was a way out. However, it was not. In fact, before him he saw what could only be the real Azarr Kul, enmeshed in the casting of some dire spell with four abishai looking on. Above the half-dragon was crease in the air through which Aslan could see what could only be Avernus, the infernal realm of Tiamat.

Aslan quickly retreated without being seen and the companions made their way out of the Fane without too much incident. Finding a spot several miles away, they rested for the night and planned their assault on the Fane. This time their plan was to use invisibility magics to bypass the Fane's guards and make their way straight to the inner sanctum where Aslan would fly up once more with a grappling hook and a knotted rope and attach it to the top of the opening so the rest of the party could get up there. And that is what they did.

After getting into the Fane once more, they found themselves standing in the inner sanctum, Azarr Kul still in the midst of his casting and the abishai still looking on; all unaware the companions were there. All had gone according to plan for the companions. Unfortunately, they did count on the unhallow spell cast on the inner sanctum that affected all non-worshipers of Tiamat with a silence spell. The spellcasters could not cast their spells!

Forging ahead though, Grull, Mishka, and Barros surrounded Azarr Kul while Tala and Aslan hung back. Then in a surprise attack Mishka swung his weapon at the half-dragon, but missed. Grull then followed suit along with Barros. Tala fired her bow as well. Aslan discovered the silence only affect those in the room not in the whole that lead to the altar room below. So using his flying spell, he hovered over the pit and cast his spells.

Azarr Kul, surprised and wounded, cast invisibility on himself and fell back while the four abishai rushed forward to attack. While Azarr Kul remained invisible, the companions took on the abishai. One was able to summon another and while the abishai fell before the companions’' attacks, their regenerative powers kept bringing them back into the fight. And meanwhile, Azarr Kul was somewhere in the room, casting spells to both heal himself and buff himself up.

Eventually, Barros went over to the whole and climbed onto the rope, carefully while holding onto a rope above a 100' drop, cast invisibility purge. Suddenly, Azarr Kul appeared near the back of the room. Grull charged but was stopped by some protective barrier. Aslan and Tala both blasted the half-dragon with spell and arrow doing significant damage. The half-dragon followed with his own attack spell, and cast a flame strike on Aslan, Tala, and Barros. All were able to resist most of the damage, however, the rope that Barros was hanging on incinerated instantly, causing the cleric to plummet 100' to the altar room below. Barros barely survived but had no way to get back up.

Finally, Tala was able to get a clear shot at Azarr Kul and filled him with arrows. The cleric fell dead to the ground.

For a brief moment the companions breathed a sigh of relief. However their relief was short lived as a roar bellowed throughout the room. And just as suddenly, the five chromatic dragon heads surrounding the raised dais breathed their respective breath weapons onto the dais engulfing it in fire, acid, cold, and electricity. And Grull was still standing on the dais. He managed to dive off but still taking grievous damage from the magical elemental energy.

Then the portal above the dais opened and to the companions' horror it seemed as if Tiamat herself appeared. A huge five-headed dragon stepped onto the dais and in one bite from the blue head, gulped down the crumpled body of Azarr Kul.

This was not Tiamat herself but an Aspect of Tiamat. Still an extremely dangerous foe, the companions took the fight to the creature. It bellowed in rage and spewed fire from one of its heads with the rest attacking the other companions not caught in the blast.

The battle raged with Grull, fully healed by Mishka, slashing at the Aspect, while Tala fired her bow with deadly precision. Aslan kept casting spells at the Aspect. The Aspect, spewed elemental energy once again, this time a line of acid at Tala. Caught off-guard she nearly fell as the acid ate away at clothing and skin.

Finally, Aslan cast his own spell at the Aspect and the creature fell before the magical onslaught.

The battle was over.

With their leader dead, the remaining denizens of the Fane fled. The companions did find Azarr Kul's personal bedchamber on their way out of the Fane. In it they found an interesting note. It read:

_"High Wyrmlord Azarr Kul,

I hope this letter finds you in good health and spirits. It pleases me to hear of your latest conquests and I am glad the forces I sent could be of use even though your assassin did not complete his task. Though I did hear from some sources that one of the original five meddlers has been killed. But despite your assassin's failure, I am pleased we could come to a different, yet just as mutually helpful, solution to both our problems.

I look forward to seeing you once your conquest of Elsir Vale is complete. And once my goal has been completed I am sure we will be seeing more of each other.

Once again, I wish you the best of luck and may Tiamat smile upon you. If you need to reach me for any reason, please send any communications to my servant, Chundag. He is currently at the Dunerain Mines completing a task for me.


-Skullshank"_

Realizing that this Skullshank was the same one they were looking into almost two months ago before the invasion of the Red Hand horde, they took the note to ponder their next move. However, they needed to get back to Brindol with the news of what had happened.

In the days that followed their return to Brindol, the companions were hailed again as heroes. They also found that life was beginning to return to the Vale. Already the displaced refugees were returning to rebuild what they had to and continue on, such was the spirit of the Valefolk.

Each of the companions were presented with gifts from Lord Jaarmath and the rest of the High Council including the Tiri Kitor elves. Then Grull decided to look into some personal business in the mountain village of Red Rock. Meanwhile, Aslan, Tala, Barros, and Mishka awaited their friend's return and relaxed for the first time in months, in the city of Brindol.

(While some companions go on personal quests, others will find more even more adventure to be had in Elsir Vale. All that, and the search for the mysterious Skullshank, will continue.)


----------



## Ranger5 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Remnants of the Red Hand*

The four companions awoke in cells, stripped of all equipment, with Aslan and Barros additionally bound and gagged. Freshly healed wounds could be seen and felt on all their bodies. Memories come flooding back.

It was on the night before Midsummer Holiday, just seven days ago, that Tala had the most vivid nightmare of her father, Jorr Natherson, being captured and tortured within the Fane of Tiamat. She could not see who was torturing him but she was so shaken by the images when she awoke, that see had to do something about them. She decided to approach her friends and told them of the dream. She explained how real it felt and that she still had a foreboding sense of dread. She then made the decision to travel to the Fane and see if there was anything to her dream. Her companions of course agreed to go with her.

It just so happened that the regiment of Tiri Kitor elves that was still in Brindol needed a favor. They had more giant owls in Brindol than they had riders. And since the elves and the owls all trusted the companions, the elves said that Tala and her friends could use the owls to travel to the Fane as long as they headed to Starsong Hill once they were done. The companions agreed and left the next morning on the 1st of Eleasis, 1373 DR.

On the third day before they broke camp for the final leg of their journey to the Fane, the companions were caught by surprise and ambushed. The attackers were swift and brutally effective. All of the companions were swiftly neutralized and knocked into unconsciousness.

Images of days of torture at the hands of some kind of infernal creature also came back as well. This was punctuated by the sight of the torture chamber just outside their prison doors.

Suddenly, the sound of the main door could be heard. The companions looked up and instead of their torturer; they saw the familiar face of Jorr. He signaled them to remain silent and made his way to Tala's cell. While using his lockpicking skills to open her door, he explained that he had found the giant owls and was able to track the companions and their captors back to the Fane. He had spent the last two days scouting the Fane and was able to determine that it was currently being occupied by several kind of infernal beings, a night hag, and human female sorceress with red hair. The sorceress seemed to be the leader.

He also knew where their equipment was being held and he could lead them out of here. He explained that some kind of catastrophic event occurred here just three days before that caused some of the corridors to collapse. With that he led the companions to the room where their equipment was.

Just after donning their equipment a shot could be heard echoing through the halls of the Fane.

Shortly afterwards the doors to the room they were in, opened and there stood an infernal creature covered in barbs. It immediately attacked. After the few seconds the first devil was joined by two others, these with long beards and glaives.

The battle did not go well for the companions. Both Barros and Jorr died in the melee.

The companions decided to press on and take the battle to the red-haired sorceress, whom they had encountered in the past. It was then they were ambushed in the cramped corridors of the Fane by the night hag and the two erinyes they had fought just a few days before. And this battle did not fare any better for the remaining companions. Mishka and Tala fell to the attacks of the infernal creatures though they were able to drive off the night hag. Aslan, decided that escape was his only choice and valiantly tried to save Tala's body but in the end, had to escape on his own.

So as it was, the adventures of Barros, Mishka, and Tala finally came to end on the 6th day of Eleasis, 1373 DR. Aslan himself disappeared into the north though no one knows exactly where he went. As for Grull, he returned from Red Rock, heard that his friends had gone back to the Fane and followed to see if he could find them. Once he got there though, he found the entrance to the Fane had been collapsed and could not find anyway in. He then left the Wrymsmoke Mountains in search of any clues as to where his friends might be.

He still searches to this day.


----------



## Ranger5 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Campaign 180*

So with the most recent post it might seem that the campaign is over. But this is not the case. Yes the near TPK was unexpected, and we even discussed as a group if the whole scenario should be a dream, but that was thrown out. The group decided to continue the fight after the first battle when they could have easily escaped.

So, we then started to discuss what to do next. One idea that came up was to play more "morally ambiguous" characters and continue to adventure in the region of Damara. After some back and forth on some ground rules, I decided to run an "evil" campaign.

The basic idea is that all the characters are a part of the Guild of Damara. Think of it like the mafia. Here is a little blurb I wrote up for the players:

_The Guild of Damara, or simply the Guild, came into being shortly after the fall of Zhengyi and his army and the rise of Gareth Dragonsbane as the new king of Damara. The Guild was originally the Citadel of Assassins, who had supported Zhengyi's army, and was lead by a powerful dark cleric of Bane named Banak. With the fall of Zhengyi, King Gareth and his cohorts turned their considerable power into helping the lands of Damara cement relationships within and without. Their other goal was to bring down not only the Citadel of Assassins but the other nefarious guilds operating in the region and especially in the city of Heliogabalus. And the paladin-king and his companions were proving to be very capable in their plans of rooting out the lesser evil organizations and were beginning to close in on the Citadel itself.

Then in a surprising and bold move, Knellict, second in command of the Citadel and a powerful wizard, arrived at King Gareth's castle in Heliogabalus with two gifts. One was Banak himself, beaten and bound, and the other was a mysterious artifact of the Witch-King. In return for these two gifts, Knellict asked that the Citadel of Assassins be left alone and allowed to go on. To even further facilitate the king, Knellict offered to rename the Citadel of Assassins to simply the Guild, and move their base of operations to Heliogabalus. And finally, he proposed that this new Guild would absorb the remaining nefarious guilds into it and apply the same guidelines and strictures that would allow them to do legitimate business. As Knellict put it so aptly to King Gareth, "The past is the past. The future is yet to be written. And it’s nothing personal, it’s just business."

The king, despite some protests from his cohorts, could see the advantages of having a guild of the less than savory sorts since in business, they seemed to excel. And Damara was in desperate straights due to the recent war. Any influx of wealth to the region could only help. And his motto was "Keep your friends close, but keep your enemies closer."

So in the intervening years, the Guild has grown into an incredibly wealthy and powerful organization. It is still lead by Knellict and even though it seems that if he really did try he could overthrow the King, he chooses not to. His reasons are his own. And even though the Guild deals in legitimate business dealings, there are still the shadowy, nefarious dealings they still have their hands in as well - banditry, assassinations, etc - but never outright and in the open. Though it is unwise to cross anyone in the Guild for those people seem to disappear never to be heard from again.

The Guild has bases throughout Damara and the surrounding regions, including Vaasa. The Citadel itself has been largely abandoned due to Knellict's agreement with King Gareth. However, rumors speak of a secret base somewhere in Vaasa that is home to many of the vilest of the Guild's members. Their reason for being there is unknown._

So with that I am starting all the players off at 12th level since that is where they were almost at when their other guys bit the dust. And this will be somewhat of a sequel to the previous adventure since some of the things I did not get to will pop up in this game.

Well this will be the first time I do not run a heroic game. I am fairly certain this will work since we are all good friends and pretty mature players at that.

Anyway, stay tuned for the new campaign, appropriately entitled, "Down the Dark Path".


----------

